# 1966 Schwinn Stingray Fastback Questions



## Mcfaddsa

Hello,

I have my father's childhood bike, a 1966 stingray fastback, and I'm trying to get a little more info about. My father told me everything was original on it, but I have some questions that I haven't been able to find answers on when doing searches. I know it's a 1966 model after looking up the serial number. It is blue with the gold glitter seat, but it does not say fastback on the chain guard like on all the other colors. Does this mean it's not the original chain guard or is this something unique to the 66 model/color combo? Is it not the fastback model. It also has the ram style handlebars, but I know they didn't come out until 67. I have attached a picture for reference.

The bike is really clean and it was definitely taken care of. We are trying to get a little info on the bike as we are trying to assess the value. We have had a couple low offers to purchase it to help pay for some of my fathers medical bills, but hate to give it away for some of the low offers we've received. The sentimental value is worth more than the low offers. Any help with the questions above and a rough value would be a great help. Thanks so much!


----------



## Metacortex

What is the serial number (frame date)? Schwinn often built frames several months in advance of building bikes, so a late '66 frame may have been painted and built in early '67 for example. A 1966 Fastback would have had a different front sprocket (chainring), so the Mag sprocket combined with the Ram's Horn handlebars may indicate this bike was actually built in '67. To help date the bike there should be a date code on the center of the crank forging, and there should be one on one of the front fork ends (inside) as well. The chain guard and pedals don't appear to be original, everything else seems to be copacetic for a '67.


----------



## Mcfaddsa

Metacortex said:


> What is the serial number (frame date)? Schwinn often built frames several months in advance of building bikes, so a late '66 frame may have been painted and built in early '67 for example. A 1966 Fastback would have had a different front sprocket (chainring), which combined with the Ram's Horn handlebars may indicate this bike was actually built in '67. To help date the bike there should be a date code on the center of the crank forging, and there should be one on one of the front fork ends (inside) as well. The chain guard and pedals don't appear to be original, everything else seems to be copacetic for a '67.




Thanks for the response! The serial number is BB40872.


----------



## sfhschwinn

your bike was made February 16, 1966. IT IS NOT ALL ORIGINAL!!!!! 
The chain guard is from a Schwinn 5 speed STINGRAY, the pedals are from the 70s and not correct, chain ring is from 1967 fastbacks or 5 speed stingrays and up, and I can't see a Schwinn seat tag so I don't think the seat is original either(might be a troxel seat), but I could be wrong as the angle from which the picture is taken makes it hard to tell.  The handle bars are aftermarket WALD ramshorn bars, not original either- schwinn made their own rams horn bars from 67-68 so they didn't use these wald one on any of their bikes. 

As for price, I just bought this FULLY ORIGINAL fastback in almost mint condition for $550 today. I also sold a touched up 66' in black with a few non correct Schwinn parts for $650 on Friday- incorrect schwinn seat and a restored chain guard. 

I would say $400 is fair for yours, $500 if the seat is original. The missing seat can sell for around $200-300, correct bars $50+, pedals $50 or so, $60 for the correct chain ring and chain guard to match the condition of the bike $70. 

Can you tell us a low offer you received?

This picture is what ORIGINAL looks like


----------



## GTs58

Another thing that may indicate it's a 67 model is the spoke protector. Yours has the lip on the outer edge and all my 66 road bikes have the older style without that outer lip. As far as value, I've seen worse sell for just under 500. Do an advanced search on eBay for the most recent SOLD Ramhorns/Fastbacks to get a value idea. I agree with what Metacortex said so you'll have to take that into consideration.

edit: Guess I'm too late, SN posted.


----------



## Metacortex

OK, the BBxxxxx serial does indicate early '66 frame production and I believe that would mean this is a '66 bike with several non-original parts including at least the handlebars, chainguard, pedals, spoke protector* and front spocket.

*GTs58 is right, I believe the spoke protector was changed from a "razor edge" to a rounded (safety) edge design in '69, and the one on this bike appears to be the '69 and later version. That may also mean the freewheel, hub and rim may also not be original. The hubs should have stamps that can help verify the date as well.


----------



## Mcfaddsa

Thanks everyone for the info! This helps a lot. I had a feeling that not everything was original once I started to do a little research. Just didn't have the heart to tell my dad that some things didn't look original. I'll do some research on eBay regarding values. The offers I have received from some "friends" were anywhere between $50-$350. The $350 doesn't sound too far off, but not sure just yet if it is enough to make me want to part ways with something that was a big part of my dad's childhood. If we could get a little more ($500+), we would think it about it more. I was just trying to get an idea on what it's worth to make an educated decision. Again, thanks to everyone that took the time to respond.


----------



## indiana dave

I think you should keep it... Is $350-$500 really going to make that big of a dent in your medical billes? Most hospitals will work with you on payment plans.
If it has even the slightest sentimental value, don't sell it. Keep it for the kids or grandkids to enjoy.

Thanks, BTW. I've been looking for a close-up of the rear derailleur area. I've got my 68 Rams Horn put back together, but somethine wasn't quite right with the sissy bar mount bolts and the chain. Now I know I have the wrong bolts in there!


----------



## Jack21

If you did sell this bike I would part it out due to the fact that you have so many parts not original to the bike. You probably have $300-$400 in parts (assuming that is not a Schwinn seat which I'm pretty sure is the case)but as a whole I don't see someone paying that with how much they would have to put into it to get back to original. That is kind of the boat you are in too. You are missing quite a few parts that may not be easy or cheap to replace. If I were you I would either part it out or keep as a cool old jalopy bike.


----------

